# Why composers should(nt) start a YouTube Channel



## ManchesterMusic

Went on a bit of a ramble in this one..


----------



## tav.one

Thanks man, this was really helpful.


----------



## CGR

Good stuff - a realistic & sobering overview covering some very important aspects.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Great video, it touches upon several topics I've been wondering about when it comes to maintaining this type of internet presence.

I think it can be cool and interesting as long as you're able to maintain a small channel with some substance and are able to maintain interest from a not overly huge, but consistent audience that has a bit of an attention span.

But the thing about YouTube is that once you start getting somewhere with it, you become a "YouTuber". Your job is now being a "content producer", and the thing you're actually doing (music, fitness, whatever) kind of becomes secondary. The production of the videos themselves and everything around it becomes a ton of work, and if you're on your own, it actually gets in the way.

I was watching a piece about a successful "pro gamer" couple on the news the other day, and meanwhile, these folks spend the least amount of their day actually playing games and practicing their thing etc. It's just a bunch of coming up with stuff, filming material for uploads, lights, cameras, technical crap, tons of editing, tons of emails, negotiating appearances, etc.

To me it seems that if your channel happens to take off, it becomes about putting your bloated face out there and babbling about _something_, because you're a brand now, and it's less about doing what you do, but putting _yourself_ out there, and never stopping, because if you do, people will forget that you exist. And you can tell by the amount of really useless bullshit people upload, or how they milk any tidbit they can find to no end in order to squeeze one or two more videos out of it. On top of product placement.

So for me, the question becomes: do I even get to make music any more? It's crazy time consuming and stressful as it is, how do you even balance that with suddenly turning into a mix between a TV presenter, video editor and a salesman? I think that once you truly cross over to this realm, it becomes something else, you're signing up for a different type of career, and one should be aware of that.


----------



## premjj

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Great video, it touches upon several topics I've been wondering about when it comes to maintaining this type of internet presence.
> 
> I think it can be cool and interesting as long as you're able to maintain a small channel with some substance and are able to maintain interest from a not overly huge, but consistent audience that has a bit of an attention span.
> 
> But the thing about YouTube is that once you start getting somewhere with it, you become a "YouTuber". Your job is now being a "content producer", and the thing you're actually doing (music, fitness, whatever) kind of becomes secondary. The production of the videos themselves and everything around it becomes a ton of work, and if you're on your own, it actually gets in the way.
> 
> I was watching a piece about a successful "pro gamer" couple on the news the other day, and meanwhile, these folks spend the least amount of their day actually playing games and practicing their thing etc. It's just a bunch of coming up with stuff, filming material for uploads, lights, cameras, technical crap, tons of editing, tons of emails, negotiating appearances, etc.
> 
> To me it seems that if your channel happens to take off, it becomes about putting your bloated face out there and babbling about _something_, because you're a brand now, and it's less about doing what you do, but putting _yourself_ out there, and never stopping, because if you do, people will forget that you exist. And you can tell by the amount of really useless bullshit people upload, or how they milk any tidbit they can find to no end in order to squeeze one or two more videos out of it. On top of product placement.
> 
> So for me, the question becomes: do I even get to make music any more? It's crazy time consuming and stressful as it is, how do you even balance that with suddenly turning into a mix between a TV presenter, video editor and a salesman? I think that once you truly cross over to this realm, it becomes something else, you're signing up for a different type of career, and one should be aware of that.



Couldn't agree with you more here. I've myself toyed with the idea of creating a YouTube channel but the realities (you mentioned above) always make me step back and rethink.

And adding to your observations most people (that I know) running a successful channel on 'any' social media platform seem to be susceptible to all of the above, though maybe in varying degrees.


----------



## BeneJ

I hope to eventually turn my music improvisation podcast into a Youtube channel - but I know that would essentially become an (unpaid) full-time job!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

In an industry as niche as ours, I don’t think many composers would get to the point where they would reach millions of subscribers and need to release 1-2 videos a week to maintain that presence.

Rather, releasing quality substantial content once in a while (once or twice a month) is much more meaningful, and people can sense that.


----------



## Greg

Or you could just post your music. I am shocked that more composers don't post their tunes for people to enjoy. Youtube is now how I make a living with music and everything else has become a side gig.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Greg said:


> Or you could just post your music. I am shocked that more composers don't post their tunes for people to enjoy. Youtube is now how I make a living with music and everything else has become a side gig.


Holy crap I just looked you up, you're banking! Way to go! And you're music is great BTW.


----------



## MarcusD

Fantastic video, you hit the nail on everything.

It's such a lot of work for one individual, it mentally drains you. You're constantly planning what to do, how to do it and if it's even worth doing. When you FINALLY commit to making a video, there's so much work involved. As a one-man-army you can quite easily spend a couple days to produce one 10 - 15 minuet video. Depending what else is going on in your life (which viewers forget), the day-to-day becomes a blur, you loose focus on what you enjoy and start making all kinds of stupid mistakes.

People can have unfair expectations of you (without knowing you) and when you make a mistake (which is INEVITABLE) or try something different, down comes the axe and off with your head. As a public anything, you have to grow a thick skin and accept that people will not like you and you will piss people off no matter how nice you are.

There's also the sustainability, a lot of time and money gets spunked up the wall making videos. Trying to create decent content that people like while generating SOME small return for your efforts (without becoming pushy salesmen) is a not easy. It's also super easier to over-commit yourself to making a shit load of videos every week (do not do this unless you have a team). Tried it, don't recommend it. One or two a month is much more reasonable. Better for your sanity too!


----------



## Greg

InLight-Tone said:


> Holy crap I just looked you up, you're banking! Way to go! And you're music is great BTW.



Hey thanks! If anyone needs tips for starting a channel I am more than happy to help


----------



## GtrString

I wouldnt know how to get paid from doing a tube channel, and Im not putting in 10.000hrs for free at this point. If I was a teenager, I might have tried it, but I didnt have the conceptual skills back then (and it was before mobilephones and internet . thank gawd!).


----------



## Kyle Preston

Greg said:


> Or you could just post your music. I am shocked that more composers don't post their tunes for people to enjoy. Youtube is now how I make a living with music and everything else has become a side gig.




It's not that simple. Composers _should_ share their work on YouTube. But for most, simply posting tunes (even if you have hours of good work) won't magically generate fat royalties. Income from modern streaming platforms is mostly a popularity contest. If you write epic music, you're more likely to find listeners (it's a popular genre). If you're niche, you've got more work to do. Which _has_ to be considered if you're serious about making money from streaming/YouTube.


----------



## jononotbono

Depends why people decide to put videos out. If it's to help other people then great. If it's because they are desperate irritating attention seeking whores then not so much.
Which reminds me, I might make a video this weekend.


----------



## Bluemount Score

That was a pretty interesting video and I was a little scared to watch it at first.
However and for my personal case, after watching it I'm rather convinced to start a channel instead of staying away from YT.


----------



## Greg

Kyle Preston said:


> It's not that simple. Composers _should_ share their work on YouTube. But for most, simply posting tunes (even if you have hours of good work) won't magically generate fat royalties. Income from modern streaming platforms is mostly a popularity contest. If you write epic music, you're more likely to find listeners (it's a popular genre). If you're niche, you've got more work to do. Which _has_ to be considered if you're serious about making money from streaming/YouTube.



A buddy of mine that does music for shits and giggles on the side managed to get up to $1k a month in adrev royalties with some clever keywording. Then theres Lucas King who does mostly solo piano music and popular covers and has 650k subs.

You can get pretty far with the right keywords and an understanding of the Youtube algorithms.


----------



## reutunes

I feel like this video was specifically directed at me and my efforts with The Samplecast. Some fantastic points raised by Geoff there.


----------



## Dex

ka00 said:


> I would love any tips you have, Greg! Making money from posting songs on YouTube would be incredible. Kudos to you for making it happen.


Yeah, I am interested in this as well. It'd be great to make some money from YouTube song streams.


----------



## scoringdreams

Interesting thread! I personally do not find any problems with video channels. To echo some of the replies made here, it really is about why and what you post.

As a whole, it's a great idea if you are willing to invest on video channels (YouTube / Vimeo etc). It becomes another outlet for *reach*. And then study a bit of content marketing to get that *depth* too.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Greg said:


> A buddy of mine that does music for shits and giggles on the side managed to get up to $1k a month in adrev royalties with some clever keywording. Then theres Lucas King who does mostly solo piano music and popular covers and has 650k subs.
> 
> You can get pretty far with the right keywords and an understanding of the Youtube algorithms.


The thing is, by sharing covers of popular music, there already is an audience that's interested in the stuff you upload before they even know you. They are listening to you because they know and like the original, rather than because you are a talented musician that knows about hashtags and algorithm. The fame was there before you and you just make good use of it. Of course I'm not saying that this is bad in any way.
I made a Godzilla OST cover some time ago which got far more views than anything of my original compositions, even though I think many of them are far more interesting and better (in my personal opinion). I'm not surprised about that fact at all.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Greg said:


> Or you could just post your music. I am shocked that more composers don't post their tunes for people to enjoy. Youtube is now how I make a living with music and everything else has become a side gig.



When you say "making a living", are we talking over $100K per year, working an average work week? I'm just curious.


----------



## Greg

Wolfie2112 said:


> When you say "making a living", are we talking over $100K per year, working an average work week? I'm just curious.



Absolutely! I only post 1 track per week. Consistency is key but you don't need to go crazy


----------



## Greg

Bluemount Score said:


> The thing is, by sharing covers of popular music, there already is an audience that's interested in the stuff you upload before they even know you. They are listening to you because they know and like the original, rather than because you are a talented musician that knows about hashtags and algorithm. The fame was there before you and you just make good use of it. Of course I'm not saying that this is bad in any way.
> I made a Godzilla OST cover some time ago which got far more views than anything of my original compositions, even though I think many of them are far more interesting and better (in my personal opinion). I'm not surprised about that fact at all.



Definitely the case for some channels. I don't post covers though aside from 1 or 2. A lot of Youtubers got popular that way, especially singer song writers.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Greg said:


> Hey thanks! If anyone needs tips for starting a channel I am more than happy to help



Mind if I send you a PM?


----------



## Greg

Wolfie2112 said:


> Mind if I send you a PM?



Of course not, ask me anything


----------



## Mike Fox

All i gotta say is that I'm incredibly greatful for certain composers who do have youtube channels. 

I'm a huge fan of Jason Graves, and for him to have his own channel with videos full of valuable information is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Waywyn

Thanks for your video, Geoff. I really enjoyed it!

I joined the YouTube community around 11 years ago and it has been quite a ride. I wish I wouldn't have taken such a long break in between as it really interrupts your growth, but being back more dedicated than ever before 

I am convinced that being on YouTube (or Twitch etc.) and building a community will become a great part and an important part of the future. Simply because getting hired isn't enough anymore or at least adds a bit of a "bonus opportunity door"!

... aaaaand subbed!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Waywyn said:


> Thanks for your video, Geoff. I really enjoyed it!
> 
> I joined the YouTube community around 11 years ago and it has been quite a ride. I wish I wouldn't have taken such a long break in between as it really interrupts your growth, but being back more dedicated than ever before
> 
> I am convinced that being on YouTube (or Twitch etc.) and building a community will become a great part and an important part of the future. Simply because getting hired isn't enough anymore or at least adds a bit of a "bonus opportunity door"!
> 
> ... aaaaand subbed!


Killing it man! It’s seriously awesome to see you so dedicated to building your audience through consistency and value.


----------



## benmrx

There are many different reasons one might want to post videos on YouTube. It’s not always about getting ad revenue, or reaching 10,000 subs. FWIW, I have maybe 50 subs, only a handful of videos, and that turned into an 18 month contract working on a AAA video game.


----------

